# Blogs



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

Is there any blog roll or list of blogs that people read on Ask andy? I think a list of interesting blogs would be pretty useful for my trad/ culture addiction.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Look below at "similar threads". A few can be found in those.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Chensvold's Ivy Style is excellent, Muffy's Daily Prep pisses people off but is pretty on the money, and Fred Castleberry's Unabashedly Prep is a paid Rugby ad, and best avoided. These are the blogs I hit up on a regular basis.


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

I do a search and get nothing of value, and I click below what I said, and there are many blogs. Thanks


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Unabashedly prep a paid rugby blog? Are you being facetious ?


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

https://maxminimus.blogspot.com and start with his blogroll


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I enjoy the southern take on things, so I frequent "Red Clay Soul" as well as "A Duck Gets Dressed." Duck hasn't posted anything new in a long time, but if you've never seen it before, it offers some really great stories and perspectives. Probably my favorite. I hope he's doing well and that he will resume blogging soon.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

You've probably already been, but... An Affordable Wardrobe is the best men's blog around IMO. He knows how to push all the right style buttons, and do so cheaply. Major inspiration.

2nd choice would have to be "Heavy Tweed Jacket" WHO IS BACK!! AS OF TODAY! - This is me jumping for joy and shouting!!!!


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

firedancer said:


> Unabashedly prep a paid rugby blog? Are you being facetious ?


Only partially. Castleberry started his prep look by being a fashion photographer - he did a lot of work for Rugby, and they bankroll a lot of what he does. Add in the contests, sponsorship and that they are his primary client, he knows where his bread is buttered. This is why his definition of "prep" has such a skinny leg, too-tight jacket feel - because it's all Ralph Lauren's version of the concept. That and the author says this his prep look is a recent conversion, brought about by the Rugby work. Not a bad thing, but it seems all his influence comes from a skewed version of the originals.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

You'll find several here: https://theblogsimfollowing.blogspot.com/


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

https://admiralcod.blogspot.com/ is the best out there.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

A lot of good ones have been listed already and this isn't trad, but _A Suitable Wardrobe_ is very good. Now if only I had his clothing budget.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The Trad


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

mjo_1 said:


> Duck hasn't posted anything new in a long time, but if you've never seen it before, it offers some really great stories and perspectives. Probably my favorite. I hope he's doing well and that he will resume blogging soon.


Duck posts over at TC - he's doing well.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ Could not agree more Pink and Green.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Pink and Green said:


> Chensvold's Ivy Style is excellent, Muffy's Daily Prep pisses people off but is pretty on the money, and Fred Castleberry's Unabashedly Prep is a paid Rugby ad, and best avoided. These are the blogs I hit up on a regular basis.


I've been waiting on a Christian v. Muffy cage match on the subject of olive chinos. Muffy says don't wear olive pants and Christian says they are definitely Trad.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't think Muffy & Christian will be heading into the octagon any time soon. I believe they know one another in the "Real World." They'd probably just agree to disagree over some tea served in Muffy's Wedgewood "Nantucket" china mugs. 

If it did turn ugly, though, my money's on Muffy. They'd find Christian in an XL Bean Boat 'n Tote with the monogram DOA on it.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

Ha, I'm prescient, I was thinking about doing this the other day.

All that have been mentioned are good. You might enjoy A Continuous Lean for their specific take on American made quality www.acontinuouslean.com.

Also is a blog/website called www.prepidemic.com, although I think they changed the title of the blog.

Finally one I personally like but that most wouldn't consider trad to an acceptable degree is Street Etiquette www.streetetiqueete.com


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Trip English said:


> I don't think Muffy & Christian will be heading into the octagon any time soon. I believe they know one another in the "Real World." They'd probably just agree to disagree over some tea served in Muffy's Wedgewood "Nantucket" china mugs.
> 
> If it did turn ugly, though, my money's on Muffy. They'd find Christian in an XL Bean Boat 'n Tote with the monogram DOA on it.


As abused as the acronym is, I literally laughed out loud! Both I think are correct to their subcultures: olive chinos are not preppy, they are trad. Two branches of the same tree. Besides, olive pants retain their military connections, and thus are damn manly.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't think anyone mentioned Put This On yet, which is well done though not always trad/prep/American even


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

I just got a new computer, so i've been reading the majority of these blogs in the past, just gotta get them all back on my bookmarks. love affordable wardrobe, the trad, ACL, and the like. Gladly accepting more and more to my list.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

I mostly just click on links from here, but I've come to really like ACL, The Trad, An Affordable Wardrobe, and a bunch of others. These have links to dozens more. I'm amazed at how many there are.

I do web work for a living -- SEO, site planning, content management -- so I appreciate good efforts. Some of these blogs are real gems, as blogs go.

Put This On is a top-notch small-media effort. If I were a TV producer, I'd be calling you!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

leisureclass said:


> You've probably already been, but... An Affordable Wardrobe is the best men's blog around IMO. He knows how to push all the right style buttons, and do so cheaply. Major inspiration.


Absolutely ... one of my favourite blogs to read.



leisureclass said:


> 2nd choice would have to be "Heavy Tweed Jacket" WHO IS BACK!! AS OF TODAY! - This is me jumping for joy and shouting!!!!


This calls for a CELEBRATION! :aportnoy:

His on the BB button down collar is one for the ages.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Heavy Tweed Blog is the best around. Glad to see he is back to posting as well.

I also read The Trad, Ivy-Style, and Daily Prep which have all been mentioned.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Per Nilsson, who is a member, has an excellent blog, which he updates frequently with a great deal of original content, something a great many style blogs sorely lack.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

There is one blog I would shamelessly promote, but it would be in bad taste for me to do so.  Besides, it hasn't been updated in forever...

I should fix that right now.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Jovan, I've been watching old "My Three Sons" episodes with my wife. Thanks to your blog, I was able to say, "Hey, that's a drizzler jacket!"

I mean, I said this to myself, silently. I get enough teasing from my wife without giving her added ammo.

I don't think anyone's mentioned the Thrifty Gent blog yet, by our own Orgetorix. Less narrative than some of the other blogs, but inspiring as an ongoing diary of what one can do on a budget.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Glad to be of service. 

I usually keep up on Org's outfits in the WAYW threads, but yes, for everyone else it's a pretty cool blog.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Thanks, guys.  

I blog mostly for family, friends, and other noobs who don't have the sartorial expertise of forum members, unlike a lot of the bloggers already mentioned here whose audience is mainly those already "in the know."

However, that said, you should all visit my blog and click on the ads. Several times a day.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

And one nobody has mentioned is "Of Rouges and Gentlemen" https://blog.brooksbrothers.com/ . Which, you can tell by the URL is really a shill/PR/Marketing/whatever blog site for Brooks Brothers. Yet, the reason I like this one is the same reason I like the WAYW thread; because they give you great ideas for matching items, colors, textures that you may not come up with. Take it with a grain of salt, but not bad to peruse.

Edit: Same with GILT MANual https://www.gilt.com/giltmanual/feed/. Lots of marketing of sales and whatnot, but good for a look-see.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's to NOT blogging about clothes. 

The Trad is my favorite clothing specific blog, though.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Kurt N said:


> ....
> I don't think anyone's mentioned the Thrifty Gent blog yet, by our own Orgetorix. Less narrative than some of the other blogs, but inspiring as an ongoing diary of what one can do on a budget.


+1. Orgetorix's Blog, The Thrifty Gent, is among the best that I have seen and is certainly the most useful, in terms of the information presented! :thumbs-up:


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't think anyone has mentioned it yet, but www.redclaysoul.com is very good, and the author is a posting member here.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

Don't forget which, among other things, gives you the ability to custom order Aldens for those of us who wear a B width.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

Gonna add in my own (collegetrad.blogspot.com) as well as A Trip Down South and Young Man/Old Man for the younger guys out there.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

> And one nobody has mentioned is "Of Rouges and Gentlemen"


I don't use rouge, though I expect my wife might someday--when she hits 80!

Good luck,
Don


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

dcjacobson said:


> I don't use rouge, though I expect my wife might someday--when she hits 80!
> 
> Good luck,
> Don


Ha! Got so used to spell check that I miss things like that all the time. Of course I'll admit I've never bemoaned a little lipstick on the collar, so rouge can't be that bad in itself!


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

Here's one I don't get: "Mister Mort." It seems like half the people pictured there are homeless guys, getting their clothes out of dumpsters!

Good luck,
Don


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

dcjacobson said:


> Here's one I don't get: "Mister Mort." It seems like half the people pictured there are homeless guys, getting their clothes out of dumpsters!
> 
> Good luck,
> Don


He shoots people that he finds aesthetically/sartorially interesting. I'm personally not a fan of his work, but it's not about me.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Homeless guys have to find jobs, too!


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

This is an interesting one. I am sure he knows but I am not sure the rest of the world knows that he takes his moniker from an old womens clothing line. I guess it might be an inside joke. Some of the people featured are youth/ street and some of the earliest adopters of certain styles, I am thinking here of the people mentioned in the book "Tipping Point" who rediscovered Hush Puppies. Some of this seems to be an industry insider source book like a designer seeing something on his site and saying "I should do Navajo Jewelry line this year or the adventurous person thinking maybe I can add some off beat item to the wardrobe. Some is polite shill, when you show certain designer collections. But what I mostly see is a celebration of the outsider. I know, I reading to much into it but I get the sense that society as viewed from a fashion stand point sees real inspiration in people who are completely clueless to outside trends. In the Mr. Mort world your low income, eccentric hoarder flea market attendee is not that far removed from the thread bare octogenarian Ivy Leaguer. For myself I will take the collection of thread bear Ivy leaguers and that other resplendent chain smoker in wild pants and tweed. But honestly most of it is lost on me.



dcjacobson said:


> Here's one I don't get: "Mister Mort." It seems like half the people pictured there are homeless guys, getting their clothes out of dumpsters!
> 
> Good luck,
> Don


----------

